# sub behind the couch?? good or bad?!?!



## mrsollars (Apr 17, 2008)

i'll have my couch 'caty-cornered' in a corner of the room. the tv will be in the opposite corner. 
is it ok to place the sub directly beind the couch?...in that corner blocked in by the couch?

or better to place it behind the tv...in that corner?!?

thanks guys. 

matt


----------



## atledreier (Mar 2, 2007)

The clear and consise answer would be.. that depends.

I had my sub behind my couch, and loved it. In other rooms it didn't work at all, so.. try it!


----------



## bpape (Sep 14, 2006)

It might work. However, if you're sitting in a corner, bass absorption would be a MUCH better use of that corner. That way, you're taming the corner instead of exciting it.

Bryan


----------



## mrsollars (Apr 17, 2008)

i understand about 'taming the corner'. however, i feel that behind the couch in this corner is the only ''allowable'' place for it to go. (see wife.) 

on the plus side. the corner is one flat wall and one open railing that blocks off a descending staircase. 

if this is the case....to i point the speaker towards the opening or towards the back of the couch?

thanks. 
matt


----------



## tonyvdb (Sep 5, 2007)

mrsollars said:


> on the plus side. the corner is one flat wall and one open railing that blocks off a descending staircase.


If that is the case then its not really a corner, you would be better off placing it in the other corner by the TV.


----------



## mrsollars (Apr 17, 2008)

i thought that it was best to have it off of one wall....or both if possible. the tv corner is blocked in with both walls...the couch corner is open on one side. 

why is it that the tv corner is best?

thanks.


----------



## bpape (Sep 14, 2006)

It's not. Corners give the most sheer output but also usually the lumpiest frequency response as they maximally excite all the room modes in all 3 dimensions. If there is a hidable place in the room, that isn't in a corner, that'd be better.

Bryan


----------



## mrsollars (Apr 17, 2008)

i'm thinking there isn't a hideable place that isn't a corner. 

the closest thing to a 'non corner' that's hideable is that 'corner behind the couch....that is open to the stairway. 

is on the same wall as the tv good or bad? between the right or left front and the tv...

thanks. 

matt

also. will an 'spl' meter make the better choice stick out like a sore thumb??
thanks
matt


----------



## eugovector (Sep 4, 2006)

I you really have only that option, then you have no choice but to go for it.

Getting an SPL meter and hooking it up to REW is an easy way to place a sub. Position the sub, measure, move sub, measure. Which ever has the flatest response at the listening position, go with that.


----------



## mrsollars (Apr 17, 2008)

i plan on doing that...but i'm a mac user and i'm starting to notice there are a lot of problems between REW and mac. (from what i'm reading on here) 

have there been more recent suggestions on getting good results between mac and REW?

also is there a recommendation for the ''cheapest, acceptable'' mic used for REW. i plan on purchasing an SPL meter and Avia disc from SVS when i order my speakers.....but i see many are recommending the digital spl for REW? 

which setup should i with?

matt


----------



## salvasol (Oct 31, 2006)

mrsollars said:


> i plan on doing that...but i'm a mac user and i'm starting to notice there are a lot of problems between REW and mac. (from what i'm reading on here)
> 
> have there been more recent suggestions on getting good results between mac and REW?
> 
> ...


the Radio Shack SPL meter is what most of us use ... here is a link http://www.radioshack.com/product/i...&cp=&sr=1&origkw=spl&kw=spl&parentPage=search ... I think is the cheapest option for a microphone/meter combo.


----------



## bpape (Sep 14, 2006)

The Shack meter will work fine for relative measurements - just don't count on it to be 100% accurate. If you apply the correction file for the meter, it's a lot closer. 

Bryan


----------

